# A request for tactical help with Footdar



## PhrycePhyre (Oct 31, 2011)

So, yeah, the basis of the army is 2 or 3 guardian blobs and a farseer (all I've got so far). I am thinking about expanding into an Avatar, some harlies, a wraithlord or two and some war walkers. What I am asking is, is this a viable list?(be aware that I am not likely to enter tournies and my group don't really go for "THE COMPETITIVE LIST" kind of play). Also, what would be a good 500 points list? As in, should I get the war walkers, the Avatar or the WL 1st?. And as I am a fairly noob eldar player any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

mmmmmmm WL are awesome, it really only matters on what you would like. Dark reapers are killer, avatar is a nice moral boost for your guardians and will soak up alot of fire.

ill let the more seasoned eldar players give you all the tips (since i havent played eldar since 3.5)
but heres a small list i wouldnt fully rule out for your army
Fire Dragons
Howling Banshees
Dark Reapers
Dire Avengers
Wraith Lord
Wave Serpent


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Avatar is great for footdar as all your guardians become fearless which is great.

The Wraithlord is good but if you have alot of Dark Eldar or Tyranid players around then you might want to hold off on him. If your going for an wraithlord then you'd want to look into playing somewhat more of a wraithwall type army. 3 wraithlords and a squad of 10 wraithguard with a spiritseer is awesome.

In smaller points value like 500 as you said you are playing then I would highly recommend picking up War walkers. War walkers are cheap and chuck out a lot of shots making them great for low points games. Just only ever use them with Shruiken cannon if outflanking or Scatter Lasers any other gun is NOT worth it.

I wouldnt go for foot slogging Fire dragons or Howling banshees as they will DIE horribly before they get into shooting / Assault range. What works best in footslogging eldar is Harlequins with a spiritseer. As they have to keep rolling to shoot at them. Then also outflanking Striking Scorpions. Scorpions are great at throwing a tonne of wounds at hordes or weakened units.

Ive found recently I tend to leave my Dark Reapers at home this is down to the fact that in 5Ed there is so much cover saves. The Exarch with Tempest Launcher can be fun but you pay like 160 points to get him and give him 2 extra wounds. Which is expensieve and you can get 3 war walkers at that cost that would chuck out more wounds.


----------



## PhrycePhyre (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys!http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/smilies/thank_you.gif
I was thinking of the War walkers and maybe phasing them out as I get into 1500-2000 point games. It seems that I have a good list base, but now I need to find some place with good footdar tactical advice, any good links? I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Some good basic Eldar advice can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26137

But just look around through here to find some info on other units as well: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=236 Admittedly, there isn't too much on Footdar, but there is enough info to give you a few things to consider. Also, search through the Eldar Army List section and you may find some tactical advice on specific Footdar lists like the one you are wanting to build toward.

But straight at your first post I would say that I would get the Avatar first. He would be of more use to the army you already have, is fairly durable, and will save you a good deal of money compared to some of the other options you mentioned. A Wraithlord can be very fun in low point games, but it will not support the rest of your army as well and will need a little bit of babysitting itself.

Good Footdar is hard to come by, but you will be looking at several Guardians and probably and Avatar. Consider Pathfinders, War Walkers, Striking Scorpions, and Harlequins as you build up your army. They all fit the theme reasonably and are pretty reliable once you figure out their quirks.

I won't lie to you, though, Footdar is a difficult list to run well. Most of an Eldar army's strength comes from its speed, decent (but overpriced) tanks, and cheap melta all backed up with lots of S6 shots. These are the things that Mechdar can do well, and in truth War Walkers can often be a part of that. But not everyone wants to go this route for understandable reasons. Taking the Footdar route will require a large sacrifice since you are forgoing all those nifty little perks of Meching up (aside from possible War Walker back up). 

You will need to make sure that your Guardians are properly equipped. You are wanting one of three guns on Guardian Defenders the cheap Shuriken Cannon, the reliable Scatter Laser, or the versitile Eldar Missile Launcher. Those will give you several shots to off put the bad BS of a Guardian or a blast option that may not be as effected by it. Give them an Embolden Warlock to keep them from running. Conceal is virtually pointless, and Defenders have little use for Enhance or Destructor. Storm Guardians are another bag of chips, but benefit even more from an Avatar walking them up the board and getting more use out of Enhance. 

Striking Scorpions, Harlequins, Pathfinders, and War Walkers have an advantage in a foot list since they all have ways of getting where they want to be without taking too much heavy damage. Pathfinders/Rangers can infiltrate and utilize enhanced cover saves to become very resilient against enemy shooting. Harlies can run across the board without getting shot until they are approaching their charge range. They and Pathfinders also don't have to worry about rolling to move through terrain which can be very helpful indeed. Striking Scorpions can infiltrate, but more often then not this simply leads to the enemy focusing on them to remove the threat. That may be handy in some instances, but many people prefer their Scorpions to Outflank to try to get into assault the turn they come on. Similarly, War Walkers make great Outflankers since they can often come behind vehicles and riddle their back armor with S6 shots.

The same advice for Guardians holds true for War Walkers when it comes to gun selection, just don't mix and match. It works out much better for you to keep the same gun throughout the squad. Cheap Outflanking Walkers or long range support, your choice.

Wraithguard can also work very well as troops but require lots of support and become very expensive in money and points. Not recommended usually due to how well many newer armies can do against them.


----------

